# bad little Katie



## megrac

this wasn't ment to happen.


----------



## sbalsama

O_O


----------



## LittleMan

OMG!!! That is BAD!!!  

I hope the parents aren't encouraging it! :shock:


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13

HAHAHAHAHA IM LAUGHING OUT LOUD!


----------



## Lula

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :lmao:


----------



## julz

hahhaah, that pic is the greatest


----------



## plumkrazy

that's the spot on!


----------



## megrac

i feel kind of bad having this photo up here as i'm not a bad dad but she's been asking what "the bad finger" is lately.
 i just wanted to take a pic of here and she flicked me the bird.


----------



## chloey




----------



## Walt

I like it!!!!


----------



## celery

She'll love it when she gets older.


----------



## angelikmermaid

OMG :shock:


----------



## mentos_007

celery said:
			
		

> She'll love it when she gets older.


I was to say that! that's great


----------



## Karalee

:lmao: thats too funny! I love the cheeky grin on her face too :LOL:


----------



## SQ Bimmer

Hahahaha what a great pic! If high school yearbooks wern't so picky about the photos that get submitted for the back, I would suggest that as a GREAT addition!


----------



## Trombone

actually i can see that the finger is slightly ot of focus, mmm, you might wanna try it again this weekend maybe??? :lmao: :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:

Hah, keep it and show it to her when she's older, like next month!!  no really she's really cute Hah...


----------



## minew_m

Lol, great pic!


----------



## 4HourNap

..................


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

It's one of those shots you drag out when she turns 18. LMAO.


----------



## Artemis

LMAO...even IM not that brave! LOl 

I bet I know what happend...she had a few pints! GOT A BIT LAREY!!!


----------



## crystalview

Wow...I laughed out loud at my desk here at work at this one.  Thats a great shot.  She'll laugh at it too in a few years!


----------



## mygrain

whahahahaha!!! that's great. little kids can get away with all kinds of stuff. very candid. The photo quality is great too. the B&w make it look slice of life and not set up. very cool!   It would make a great christmas card or her next birthday party invitations...or even a t- shirt. yes absolutly a t-shirt....i want one now.


----------



## AIRIC




----------



## dalebe

ha ha,kid's eh who'd have em,great pic,"ok i'm going".


----------



## MostlyDigital

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sergiozal

Hey, we all are a bunch of hypocratics, don't you think? We expect to teach good manners to children, but we don't do it, so...

Nice, very nice shot indeed (yours and hers  )


----------



## derekxcole

megrac said:
			
		

> i feel kind of bad having this photo up here as i'm not a bad dad but she's been asking what "the bad finger" is lately.
> i just wanted to take a pic of here and she flicked me the bird.


Don't feel bad!  My mom has a daycare and I have seen kids do soo much worse.  She is going to want that blown up and on her wall when she gets older.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Oh that made me chuckle. What a great shot!!


----------



## LEXTC

great parenting.........


----------



## Chase

LEXTC said:
			
		

> great parenting.........



So what is good parenting? Your kids only doing that when you aren't around??


----------



## jadin

I don't think parenting has anything to do with it. This photo is a testament to the fact that the human brain is self-aware and you can't force it to think or react like a computer would. You can only guide it and teach it what you've learned through the years, and what you'd "like it to do". Which helps explain why teenagers rebel, things are invented, bad habits are formed, and art is envisioned. There is always the "what if" element in human nature.

[/end philosphical reasoning on why megrac's kid gave him/her the finger!]

Oh and as far as the focus goes, I think it's fine, her face is in focus which is where the emotion is in the photo, not her finger... that... that's just funny! :lmao:


----------



## Kodan_Txips

Look at how many view this blooper has!

I think a lot of folk are like me, they return to this thread from time to time to have a chuckle.

I think this shot is actually sellable, to one of those companies that does cheeky greeting cards.


----------



## dalebe

Kodan_Txips said:
			
		

> Look at how many view this blooper has!
> 
> I think a lot of folk are like me, they return to this thread from time to time to have a chuckle.
> 
> I think this shot is actually sellable, to one of those companies that does cheeky greeting cards.


you are so right, i can't help but keep coming back here to have a laugh!!!


----------



## megrac

Thats my little girl.
I'm a member of alot of car (subaru) forums but none of my posts have had this much attention. even i come back here or my hard drive for a laugh every now and then.

She can be nice.


----------



## dalebe

great shot! what a little cutie! she must be ambidextrous, she uses her right hand on the first shot, and she's left handed


----------



## Giraf

Bad Girl But So Nice!!!


----------

